# Tempered or regular glass for tables?



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Use tempered glass it is regularly used in applications in which standard glass could pose a potential danger. Tempered glass is four to five times stronger than standard glass and does not break into sharp shards when it fails. Tempered glass is manufactured through a process of extreme heating and rapid cooling, making it harder than normal glass. Use it and be safe.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Agreed. But how thick is the glass? Tempered glass may be overkill unless you have kids or a temper prone to breaking it. It is safer and easier to clean up if it breaks for sure. It will no cost you that much more.

What did you mean by using regular glass over tempered? I would not layer glass for a table top just for aesthetic reasons to start.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Agreed. But how thick is the glass?


Ok two sides to this coin. 
1) If the glass you’re using is ½’’ or ¾’’ thick than the top does not need to be tempered.
2) If you’re using ¼’’ or 3/8’’ thick then the glass has to be tempered. 

So to answer your question, the standard table top is usually 3/8’’ thick and it should be tempered


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Didn't someone on the forum make a big glass picnic table? Was it DM or SD? I always get those two jokers mixed up..... Just kidding. there's a thread about glass tables around here somewhere.


----------



## Sliding Man (Jul 19, 2007)

sdsester said:


> What did you mean by using regular glass over tempered? I would not layer glass for a table top just for aesthetic reasons to start.


Sorry for the late response. Neither one explained what the regular glass was exactly. The thickness would be 3/8" thick measured from the inner space to the surface of the frame.


----------

